# VapeCon 2016 - We have Pokemon !



## shaunnadan



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 6


----------



## Atsbitscrisp

Yaassss! All vapecon needs now is free WiFi and a jumping castle, ultimate heaven!
Oh, and cake and balloons!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Atsbitscrisp said:


> Yaassss! All vapecon needs now is free WiFi and a jumping castle, ultimate heaven!



On an unrelated note ... Do you have any idea how hard it is to find a jumping castle for adults ?

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## KlutcH

shaunnadan said:


> On an unrelated note ... Do you have any idea how hard it is to find a jumping castle for adults ?



Black Ball in Retreat (Cape Town) have , we hired a gladiator one before. Had a blast. PS: do not drink and jump.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp

Yes, that's why we just get the kid ones and add extra insurance monies...


----------



## Atsbitscrisp

KlutcH said:


> Black Ball in Retreat (Cape Town) have , we hired a gladiator one before. Had a blast. PS: do not drink and jump.


But why kill the fun, jumping castle royal rumble is only fun if you're forced to down 3 shots everytime you get thrown out.


----------



## PsyCLown

That is really awesome actually, even more keen for Vape Con now!  hahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Caramia

Mechanical bull?


----------



## shaunnadan

Caramia said:


> Mechanical bull?



Surprisingly they have weight restrictions. I jumped on one and it said "1 person at a time "

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## whatalotigot

this is GOOD news.


----------



## Caramia

shaunnadan said:


> Surprisingly they have weight restrictions. I jumped on one and it said "1 person at a time "


Oh my, the visuals!


----------



## RichJB

I'd pay good money to watch a "coil and wick the Avo 24 in the quickest time" contest in which entrants must ride the mechanical bull.


----------



## shaunnadan

RichJB said:


> I'd pay good money to watch a "coil and wick the Avo 24 in the quickest time" contest in which entrants must ride the mechanical bull.



Easy peasy... Rather fill a tank with one of those bottom fill screws

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shabbar

shaunnadan said:


> On an unrelated note ... Do you have any idea how hard it is to find a jumping castle for adults ?



http://www.bounceinc.co.za/

http://www.ijump.co.za/views/home.php


----------



## shaunnadan

shabbar said:


> http://www.bounceinc.co.za/
> 
> http://www.ijump.co.za/views/home.php



Bookmarked for my next birthday party

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

shaunnadan said:


> Easy peasy... Rather fill a tank with one of those bottom fill screws


I die a little inside everytime my Goblin Mini tank is empty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## wiesbang

shaunnadan said:


> Surprisingly they have weight restrictions. I jumped on one and it said "1 person at a time "


You made my day! I LOL'D hard!


----------

